# New Cover Art: The Great Betrayal by Nick Kyme



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

And a close-up:



















By Jon Sullivan.

Sources: 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-Great-Betray-art_.html
http://www.nickkyme.com/?p=1620


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

WTF, that looks almost like painting. Where are the normal nowadays comic-book looking faces, huge contrast and very crisp colour schemes?? (Looking at you Primarchs cover)

This looks good, dark and gothic as Warhammer should be.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks pretty cool, but I was hoping it would just be a dwarf raging and perhaps pulling out his own beard.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Everytime I read/hear the term "The great betrayal" reminds me of Bill Bailey.





Edit: It's a decent cover. Dunno why but the dwarf on the front looks a little tall to be one. Probably just me.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder if some of the characters from Honourkeeper will make a reappearance.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

The cover looks awesome, great detail and all. I have to get it, in Warhammer Fantasy I am a huge Dwarf fan. The High Elf looks scared though. Not that I blame him, Dwarves are fearsome and terrifying!


----------

